# WOW!



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/auctionview.cgi?lid=2617136&kwd=&zip=43112&category=0

Went to this auction today. Few things I collect were present. Not one full size handgun went for under $600.00. If I were to average out the handguns, including black power ones, right around 800 bucks. Derringers were averaging 200 a pop. These were for ones that were non-working as well. People were buying ammo at prices higher then the store. There was some silver bars, 1 ounce and 10 ounce. They were went for over 25 bucks an ounce. I was shocked. Silver at all time low of like 14 bucks an ounce.

The auctioneer, he was just flying... There was a ten percent buyers premium. 

I bought a custom made knife. Made by someone in Fla. I was told. Jim Lee is the maker. 20 bucks. I went with 500 bucks to buy a S&W Model 5... Didnt even get to raise my hand.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Do you recall what the auto ordinance 1911 went for?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

AC_ESS said:


> Do you recall what the auto ordinance 1911 went for?


I do not.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

That has been my experience with most of the live auctions involving firearms I have attended. Prices through the roof.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

_I know exactly what you mean, that's why I gave up auctions. Right before I quit the auction that I went to every
month, would run off new guns in the boxes. Very run of the mill, low end stuff. The guns would bring 20%
above the Wally-World price. Parts guns were selling at shooter price, shooters were going as collectors.
The big shows are just about as bad._


----------

